# No FSB Overclock?



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi, just to say i have never oc'ed before, i know the FSB trick Which i cant do (im maxing my fsb with my quad core) and was wondering about the "Pushing the power" trick were you send more power to the cpu, and was wondering if that was possible without it changing the FSB, because ive got a q6600, on an asus p5vdc-mx (v2.0) which means im maxing my FSB so just need some help, i know the q6600 pushes out 2.4 ghz per core, but i want more or a bang from it, this system was custom build by the way...if that matters so yeah i want to give it atleast 200 mhz more, Thanks!


----------



## PeepingTom (Feb 15, 2008)

I didnt realy understand what your problem is, but you should easely be able to add 200mhz, witheout changing any voltage. even 300mhz should be possible. almost every q6600 can go to 2.7ghz witheout adding voltage. 

Raising voltage witheout raising fsb clock wont do any difference in performance...if i understood the question right...


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

so how do i add performance without changing fsb? seing though my max fsb is 1066 and the cpu's 1066...


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

It's impossible to add performance without changing the FSB. Adding more power to the CPU doesn't increase its speed, it only helps to stabilise it at high clocks. You need to bump up your FSB to increase the CPU's performance.

Just because your motherboard says it supports up to 1066MHz FSB processors doesn't necessarily mean it can't go higher, this is why we call it overclocking. :grin: So in order for us to help you with this, what's the peak temperature of your CPU when under load?


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

peak under-load temp would be like 63 degrease celcius its a quad core but i feel like im not getting the full potential out of it. oh yeah underclocker how do you know this stuff when well, the name says it all hehe, but seriously couldnt i fry my cpu and motherboard doing that, it just seems Too unsafe when its at what my motherboard supposedly supports up to, if it supported up to like 1333 or 1600 i wouldnt be posting this... btw im trying to get water cooling


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Well to give you some indication my P5K-E supports a FSB of 1333MHz, I am currently running it at 1860MHz. As Undercocker mentioned, thats why they call it over clocking

Yes it is possible to fry your CPU and some other stuff but if you keep it moderate and control temps you are generally fine.

The things you really need to tell us are your system spec's

PSU make, model
RAM, make , model
Cooling.

Your Ram and PSU are important when over clocking as the cheaper hardware is just not cut out to do the job. Also your CPU may not over clock well, some do some don't. It is the luck of the draw.

Your current loaded temp is too high at the moment anyway to consider over clocking.
You need to get your loaded temps way down in the high 30's low 40's before you consider an over clock

I use a swiftech water cooling kit and my loaded temps with near a 40% over clock don't go over 42C.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I would get better cooling before overclocking


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

oh yeah im gonna get better cooling gonna try to get a zalman or water.
my power supply is a power max 500w 20 pin with 24 pin converter (sorry i can get the model number) ram is pqi ddr2 "turbo memory" one stick it doesnot mention any numbers...
cooling stock but ive got a highly advanced airflow techneque that works incredibly well.


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

your psu is trash, to put it bluntly. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005 also, you want to run ram in dual channel, one stick limits performance.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

as correctly stated by Floydfan ......... your power supply is *VERY low quality* you cant overclock with that powersupply


in fact I am shocked its even running your rig >>>>> but chances are just a power supply upgrade would lower your system temps too!



the Corsair unit linked & recommended by Floydfan is a top notch unit!


----------



## blackknight (Apr 26, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> I would get better cooling before overclocking


a zalman cnps9500 or 9700 should do the trick you shouldnt need water cooling for a modest OC to 3ghz


----------

